# Chagrin



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone going to the chagrin today

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd like to know too because tonight vs tomorrow should be great for flow and fishing. Doubt I'll get to enjoy it though. Tight lines!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Fished the private area of the East Branch today in Kirtland hills and saw 1 fish that I didn't throw at looking for others. Was the only one I saw. 

Pops


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Hit the N. Chagrin Reservation area for several hours today. I should have gone somewhere else
No fish landed, hooked or seen. There were several other fishermen in the area having the same kind of day.
I'll be back up that way next weekend but I'll probably hit a different stream. The Chagrin is my old home water but it hasn't produced very well for me in 5 years or more.


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Hit Chagrin River Park Friday, Saturday & Sunday morning.
Was hopping the Easter Bunny left a gift in the river for me.
Landed 10 fish total. All cnr. None of them exceeded 13".
Not a single whale spotted.
The mornings were beautiful and the water near perfect. Time well spent!
Floating Jig n maggot.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Im thinking about hitting the grand up after work

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

learningtofly,I read your post but went there anyway today.Same report as you,none seen or caught.No fish in the upper Chagrin that I fished (about 1/2 mile in length).
Then I went to the Grand and it was a little high and VERY murky,did n't fish it.Motored to a small unmentionable and managed four hook ups,but three were fouled.Not many fish there either.
It was a nice day and the fishing was great but the catching was n't!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

All this talk about no fish I think I might start throwing lures for small mouth tonight at the north reservation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Fished Sunday and had a great day. Fish were holding in fast water, along lumber and pocket water. Didn't catch anything in the deeper, slower pools. It was a mixed bag of spawned out hens, skippers and one fresh male. I didn't see any spawning activity in the areas that in past years had a lot of fish.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Can I ask what they were hitting? I went out Sunday and didn't catch anything although some fish were splashing on the top, doubt they were steelhead.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> Can I ask what they were hitting? I went out Sunday and didn't catch anything although some fish were splashing on the top, doubt they were steelhead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Everything I caught this weekend by floating yellow/white jigs with maggots.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got back for the grand and seen many hookups on purple suckers i didnt get any but in not a pro yey just learning

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> Can I ask what they were hitting? I went out Sunday and didn't catch anything although some fish were splashing on the top, doubt they were steelhead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was using uncured salmon eggs. Had to really work for them and I caught fish from multiple spots. I covered a lot of water on Sunday. It was two here and there.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Something is up with the river and has been for the last few years. I made a post about this in the Northeast section of the forum and a lot of the guys who replied have had similar experiences...not hooking into any steel, not seeing any steel, not seeing other guys land steel, not talking to anyone who has landed a steelie...


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I was out today on the lower chagrin. Gave up on steel and was trying for smallies until I heard splashing. It was like my eyes were opened. Everywhere I looked I saw them.

Lots on redds. Landed four lost a lot more. Everything I hooked into was in the shallows. Nothing deeper than two feet. Had a blast and talked to some great people.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Well that's some promising news SoCal.
I'm looking forward to getting back into the river this weekend.
What was the size range of fish you saw/caught?


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

BaldBrian said:


> Well that's some promising news SoCal.
> I'm looking forward to getting back into the river this weekend.
> What was the size range of fish you saw/caught?


From dinky to trophy. I'll post pics when I get to a computer. Hope the run lasts until next weekend I just invited my dad out!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope so. Two weeks would be better. 
I have to get out of this office stat. 
No fish in here...










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol that's a rhino head not a steely! If it rains today there goes sight fishing. Maybe we'll get that big push everyone has been taking about.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha! Rino!! Im no Picasso thats for sure! B- for effort?? I gotta get otta here (office). 
I can live w/out sight fishing if have to. If they're in there Ill find 'em. Use the force. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

People were using the force and hooking up. I just love sight fishing. Definitely a lot easier for a beginner on the fly rod like me. And just because you spot them doesn't mean you'll catch them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a pic from one fish. no trolling about if I actually caught him!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

2 hours this morning and finally landed this hog. 29" / 9.2lbs. What a war. He walked me about 50 yards downstream before he pooped out. Tennis elbow.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! Better than your rhino fish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> All this talk about no fish I think I might start throwing lures for small mouth tonight at the north reservation.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Swing some smaller streamers SoCal. I was hooking steels and smallmouth at chagrin river park from the 26th til 28th. Fly rod will kill em both. I almost prefer a big smallmouth on a fly rod to ave steelie. And today(29th) there were lots of freshies staging to run south, I think we have at least one more good run coming in. That could be a couple weeks of good steelhead fishing.


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Went to Chagrin River Park last night. Caught 4 in the 18-24" range and a half dozen smolts between 7 & 8:30. Silver and blue Lil Cleo was killin it.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

BaldBrian said:


> Went to Chagrin River Park last night. Caught 4 in the 18-24" range and a half dozen smolts between 7 & 8:30. Silver and blue Lil Cleo was killin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same one but with dimples, you catch it in a deep pool or runnin through shallow rapids ?


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Seemed to hit just on the outside edges of rapids for the most part. 
They do seem to be lying in/near the faster moving water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, this time of the year the majority are up on the beds in and around the shallow rapids where you can see them. Also, few still lurking in some deep holes, regardless some nice lookin fish, made for a fun night on the river!


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

So they are still in the river

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

This morning. Caught with silver spinner. .










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

BaldBrian said:


> This morning. Caught with silver spinner. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how far south were you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Eastlake soccer field area. I think this was a pure luck fish. All others caught (2) were small 12-14".
However, Moby Dick was released and is back in the water. 
If anyone catches a 5-6lb steelie with a silver/blue lil cleo in his lip let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice catch this late. Any smallies?


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> Nice catch this late. Any smallies?



Just 1 this spring on same silver spinner. Whats best used for going after smalls?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

3" green pumpkin tubes or power grub twisty tails are what I prefer and use 90% of the time for smallies. But you can use a wide variety of little cranks and craws to get them too. 










Mine ^










Guys fish I went with ^

both from the Huron river this past weekend on 3" tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire[/QUOTE]


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Well having 4 days off in a row along with perfect river conditions kept me going out. First visit was Thurs morning and got lucky enought to land these two and lose one. --float,jig n maggot--
They were both about 16"-18" freshies. Both were released to go grow up some more. Friday & Sat morning.....skunked.


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

First one of two Thurs morn


----------



## BaldBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

Two of two Thurs morn


----------

